# Sergeant Joseph Szczerba



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Sergeant Joseph Szczerba New Castle County Police Department, Delaware

End of Watch: Friday, September 16, 2011

Biographical Info

Age: Not available
Tour of Duty: 18 years
Badge Number: Not available

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Stabbed
Date of Incident: September 16, 2011
Weapon Used: Edged weapon; Knife
Suspect Info: Apprehended

Sergeant Joe Szczerba was fatally stabbed while struggling with a suspect shortly after midnight.

Sergeant Szczerba had responded to backup other officers who were searching for a disorderly man near Penn Acres Park. He located the man at the East Roosevelt Avenue and Fithian Drive and, after a short foot chase, began to struggle with him. During the struggle the subject pulled out a knife and stabbed Sergeant Szczerba in the neck.

Other officers were able to take the subject into custody. Sergeant Szczerba was transported to Christiana Hospital where he succumbed to the wound.

Sergeant Szczerba had served with the New Castle County Police Department for 18 years.
Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

Agency Contact Info

Colonel Michael McGowan
New Castle County Police Department
3601 N DuPont Highway
New Castle, DE 19720

Phone: (302) 395-8100


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

RIP Sgt Szczerba


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sergeant Szczerba


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Sgt.


----------

